# Maximum CFM of a Range Hood without a makeup air unit?



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

Local codes would apply, where is this going? Commercial building? Gas equipment or electrical?


----------



## Dan5 (May 1, 2015)

Protocol. said:


> Local codes would apply, where is this going? Commercial building? Gas equipment or electrical?


There are no local codes governing this. Residential and electrical cooktop.


----------



## ProGreen (Oct 2, 2014)

Dan5 said:


> There are no local codes governing this. Residential and electrical cooktop.


Local codes on vent hood CFM follow state code. Your local code office will be able to tell you what year IRC the state follows or you can use a search engine to find out.

When I was buying a vent hood/range, I found many states generally require MUA at 400 CFM or above. Of note, some northern US states require heated MUA, which adds to overall cost.

Good luck.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

ProGreen said:


> Local codes on vent hood CFM follow state code. Your local code office will be able to tell you what year IRC the state follows or you can use a search engine to find out.
> 
> When I was buying a vent hood/range, I found many states generally require MUA at 400 CFM or above. Of note, some northern US states require heated MUA, which adds to overall cost.
> 
> Good luck.


And then you get further north, and they don't even care about mua of it's your home. Commercial on the other hand has to be engineered (which is only followed half the time) However 400CFM is significant...


----------

